# Steam: 77.000 Accounts pro Monat gehackt



## Launethil (12. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: 77.000 Accounts pro Monat gehackt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: 77.000 Accounts pro Monat gehackt


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Dezember 2015)

Windows Phone anyway?


----------



## FalloutEffect (12. Dezember 2015)

Ist doch blöd, meiner Meinung nach sollten Spiele nicht an irgendwelchen Steam/Origin gebunden sein. Ich brauche das nicht und will es auch nicht. Ich will Spiele spielen wie in den 2000er, DVD einlegen, Spiel installieren, fertig. Achievments, Onlinezocken und -handel und so was interessieren mich nicht.


----------



## Batze (12. Dezember 2015)

Bekommt man seine Sachen eigentlich wieder wenn einem der Steam Account gehackt worden ist, und wenn ja, wie lange dauert das?


----------



## sadira (13. Dezember 2015)

Gibt leider keine Windows Phone version von Steam, daher kann ich auch kein Guard nutzen.


----------



## angelan (13. Dezember 2015)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Ist doch blöd, meiner Meinung nach sollten Spiele nicht an irgendwelchen Steam/Origin gebunden sein. Ich brauche das nicht und will es auch nicht. Ich will Spiele spielen wie in den 2000er, DVD einlegen, Spiel installieren, fertig. Achievments, Onlinezocken und -handel und so was interessieren mich nicht.



Das wird es nur nie wieder geben. Durch Steam lässt sich das Spiel nicht mehr weiterverkaufen, was die Entwickler wollen, mittlerweile ist Steam akzeptiert und durch die Zunahme der Downloads wird das noch mehr werden.
Leider. Ich könnte auch auf Steam verzichten...


----------



## battschack (13. Dezember 2015)

Meisten werden doch eh gehackt weil sie super duber one hit kill hacks aus youtube laden usw... Oder sich jeden scheiß wo ein wenig verlockend anhört sofort aufs rechner klatschen 

Und solche verdienen es nun mal nicht anders sonst lernen die es nie^^


----------



## nuuub (13. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht ganz.

Man meldet sich beim Steam mit der Email adresse an, die braucht man ja auch wenn man sich mit Steam von einem anderem PC aus anmeldet. Dann bekommt man eine mail und muss es von dem email acc aus bestätigen.

Das bedeutet dass nicht nur der Steam acc gehackt werden muss, sondern auch noch die entsprechende email Adresse. Sonst könnte sich der "Dieb" nicht von einem anderem PC aus anmelden.

Oder verstehe ich es falsch?


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Eigentlich nicht. Denn im Normalfalle braucht man noch den code der nur per Email kommt.


----------



## Chronik (13. Dezember 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht ganz.
> 
> Man meldet sich beim Steam mit der Email adresse an, die braucht man ja auch wenn man sich mit Steam von einem anderem PC aus anmeldet. Dann bekommt man eine mail und muss es von dem email acc aus bestätigen.
> 
> ...



Also mein Benutzername/Anmeldename ist *NICHT* meine E-Mailadresse! Ja mein Acc. ist mit einer (meiner) E-Mail verknüpft! Welche (unter anderem) gebraucht wird wenn man das PW vergesehn hat.
Aber natürlich *kann man* auch seine E-Mail als Benutzer-(Anmelde-)Namen verwenden!

Der Dieb brauch eig. nur deine E-Mail adresse bzw. Anmeldenamen der rest ist einfach ausprobieren (d.h. verschiedene PWs eintippen) ein glück ist mein PW 18 Zeichen lang.


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Also mein Benutzername/Anmeldename ist *NICHT* meine E-Mailadresse! Ja mein Acc. ist mit einer (meiner) E-Mail verknüpft! Welche (unter anderem) gebraucht wird wenn man das PW vergesehn hat.
> Aber natürlich *kann man* auch seine E-Mail als Benutzer-(Anmelde-)Namen verwenden!
> 
> Der Dieb brauch eig. nur deine E-Mail adresse bzw. Anmeldenamen der rest ist einfach ausprobieren (d.h. verschiedene PWs eintippen) ein glück ist mein PW 18 Zeichen lang.



Wenn von einem anderen PC eingeloggt wird, muss man den doch erst mit einem Code, der an die Eamailadresse verschickt wird, bestätigen.

Also um an den STEAM-Account zu kommen muss man entweder am selben PC Sitzen und das Passwort haben.
Oder an einem anderen Rechner auch noch Zugriff auf das EMail-Postfach des Inhabers.


----------



## Batze (13. Dezember 2015)

Verstehe ich auch irgendwie nicht. 
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, das Passw. von Steam alleine reicht nicht. Sobald ein anderer Rechner auf ein Steamkonto zugriff erlangt muss man diesen anderen Rechner erst mit einem Code den man mit der hinterlegten Email bei der Steam Registrierung bekommt erneut freischalten. Sonst ist kein Zugriff möglich.
Das würde also heißen, nicht nur 77k Accounts wurden jeden Monat gehackt, sondern gleichzeitig auch die dazugehörigen Email Adressen.


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2015)

Eher umgekehrt: Ist der EMail Account gehackt, braucht man ja nur den Namen des Steam Kontos und kann den dann problemlos übernehmen.


----------



## BiJay (13. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Bekommt man seine Sachen eigentlich wieder wenn einem der Steam Account gehackt worden ist, und wenn ja, wie lange dauert das?


Wenn der eigene Steam Account gehackt wurde, kann man sich mit dem _tollen_ Steam-Support rumschlagen, bis man den Besitz seines Accounts wiedererlangt. Das kann Wochen bis Monate dauern.


----------



## Poulie (13. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Wenn der eigene Steam Account gehackt wurde, kann man sich mit dem _tollen_ Steam-Support rumschlagen, bis man den Besitz seines Accounts wiedererlangt. Das kann Wochen bis Monate dauern.



Die Erfahrung musste ich auch machen


----------



## Phone (13. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren...Da sie ja eingeführt haben das man Spiele nun auch löschen kann und sich jemand den Spaß erlaubt einige oder gar alle  aus der Bibliothek zu löschen, wie reagiert der Support auf solch eine Situation?!


----------



## ItsJokaful (13. Dezember 2015)

Bringt mir halt nichts wenn ich ein Windows Phone habe und die das verlangen ...


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2015)

Phone schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren...Da sie ja eingeführt haben das man Spiele nun auch löschen kann und sich jemand den Spaß erlaubt einige oder gar alle  aus der Bibliothek zu löschen, wie reagiert der Support auf solch eine Situation?!


Da das eh alles geloggt wird und somit problemlos wiederhergestellt werden kann, und man keinerlei Profit daraus ziehen kann, denke ich nicht, daß sich jemand diese Mühe macht.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Es sei denn jemand kann Dich sehr sehr sehr gut leiden und will Dir eine überbraten. Aber wie gesagt das dürfte vielleicht dauern. Aber da es geloggt wird, müßte eine Wiederherstellung des Vorzustandes möglich sein.


----------



## Maiernator (13. Dezember 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Windows Phone anyway?


same same, beim battlnet geht es mittlerweile einwandfrei


----------



## Andreebremen (13. Dezember 2015)

*Alles doppelt sichern*

Man muss selbstverständlich auch seinen E-Mail Account doppelt sichern über das Zwei-Faktor-Verfahren, Microsoft mit Hotmail, outlook-Mail, live-Mail und auch Google mit Gmail bietet dieses Verfahren schon seit vielen Jahren an und es funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Dezember 2015)

Da muss man schon sehr dämlich sein wenn einem wirklich heutzutage noch der Steam Account gehackt wird. Wer seine Mail Adresse ordentlich sichert mit Zwei-Faktor-Verfahren und auch seinen steam Account absichert mit seiner Handy Nummer dürfte es solchen Phishern fast unmöglich machen den Account zu stehlen. Ich hab auch ein windows Phone , trotzdem kann man beim Steam Guard seine Handy Nummer hinterlegen damit noch ein Pin dahin geschickt wird . Ist alles machbar. Dann müsste der Hacker schon Zugriff auf soviele Sachen haben das Ihm der Aufwand sowieso zu hoch ist und er sich lieber dümmere Opfer sucht bei denen er bestenfalls Phishing Software installieren kann. Die größte Sicherheitslücke ist sowieso der unachtsame User selbst . Da kann auch keine Security Software helfen bei solchen Usern.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Dazu muß ich erst einmal die Handynummer aktivieren und die Festnetznummer deaktivieren können. Das Thema hatten wir vor kurzem.

Und der Steam-Support ist unfähig zu lesen. Anders kann ich mir deren Reaktion auf meine Anfrage nicht erklären.


----------



## Phone (13. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da das eh alles geloggt wird und somit problemlos wiederhergestellt werden kann, und man keinerlei Profit daraus ziehen kann, denke ich nicht, daß sich jemand diese Mühe macht.




Wird bei den meisten WoW Accounts die gehackt wurden aber so gemacht obwohl es auch gespeichert wird was gemacht wurde. 
Items + Gold weg und Chars gelöscht bzw Gold transferiert.

Das hat ja nix mit Profit zu tun, sowas wird meist aus Langeweile gemacht^^


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dazu muß ich erst einmal die Handynummer aktivieren und die Festnetznummer deaktivieren können. Das Thema hatten wir vor kurzem.
> 
> Und der Steam-Support ist unfähig zu lesen. Anders kann ich mir deren Reaktion auf meine Anfrage nicht erklären.


Demnach wäre es ungünstig wenn Ich in Zukunft meine Handynummer wechseln will ? Das dürfte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein ne alte Nummer durch eine Neue zu ersetzen ? Denkt man zumindestens.....


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte zusätzlich zur Festnetznummer mein Handy aktivieren. Kommt ein extrem genuschelter Anruf in US-Slang mit unverständlichem und schnell ausgesprochenem Code auf dem Festnetzanschluß. Will ich das Festnetz vorher herausnehmen dito. Keine Chance den 6 oder 7-stelligen Code vernünftig zu verstehen. Bei Deutsch wäre es schon mehr als grenzwertig vom Tempo her. Bei dem genuschelten US-Englisch komplett unmöglich. Beim Handy dürfte es, da eine SMS kommt keine Probleme bereiten.

Meine Kontaktaufnahme diesbezüglich mit dem Steamsupport gipfelte 14 Tage nach meiner Email in der Antwort: "Wir haben festgestellt, daß Sie sich wieder regelmäßig einloggen können. Schön, daß wir das Problem gemeinsam lösen konnten." Ähm ohne Worte. [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich wollte zusätzlich zur Festnetznummer mein Handy aktivieren. Kommt ein extrem genuschelter Anruf in US-Slang mit unverständlichem und schnell ausgesprochenem Code auf dem Festnetzanschluß. Will ich das Festnetz vorher herausnehmen dito. Keine Chance den 6 oder 7-stelligen Code vernünftig zu verstehen. Bei Deutsch wäre es schon mehr als grenzwertig vom Tempo her. Bei dem genuschelten US-Englisch komplett unmöglich. Beim Handy dürfte es, da eine SMS kommt keine Probleme bereiten.
> 
> Meine Kontaktaufnahme diesbezüglich mit dem Steamsupport gipfelte 14 Tage nach meiner Email in der Antwort: "Wir haben festgestellt, daß Sie sich wieder regelmäßig einloggen können. Schön, daß wir das Problem gemeinsam lösen konnten." Ähm ohne Worte. [emoji15][emoji15]


Oha. Da sollte Valve dringend nachbessern. Klingt zum verzweifeln.


----------



## matrixfehler (14. Dezember 2015)

Jupp.

Windows Phone hier ^^


----------



## Hasamoto (14. Dezember 2015)

nun da muss ich jetzt mal Valve in Schutz nehmen.
Die meisten Accounts von den 77k im monat werden darum gehäckt weil die User Blauaugig auf jeden Link klicken den sie über den Massager von Steam zugeschickt bekommen.
Wenn man wie ich den Massager aus macht, und keine Links nutzt um sich einzulogen, ist die Chance gehackt zu werden unter 5%.

Der beste Schutz ist nunmal der gesunde Menschenverstand


----------



## Batze (14. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eher umgekehrt: Ist der EMail Account gehackt, braucht man ja nur den Namen des Steam Kontos und kann den dann problemlos übernehmen.



So einfach ist das auch nicht. Also ich habe von Steam noch nie eine Mail bekommen in der hervorgeht das ich bei Steam überhaupt gemeldet bin. Also typische werbe Mail oder so. Einzige Mail war/ist die bei der Registrierung gewesen und wenn ich eben auf einem anderem Rechner bin und dort eine bestätigungs Mail bekomme. Löscht man diese Mails, weiß niemand auf dem übernommenem Mail Konto das darüber überhaupt ein Steam Konto läuft.



smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Demnach wäre es ungünstig wenn Ich in Zukunft meine Handynummer wechseln will ? Das dürfte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein ne alte Nummer durch eine Neue zu ersetzen ? Denkt man zumindestens.....



Ist auch kein Problem. Das einzige Problem ist eben Steam und der furchtbare Steam Support.


----------



## RenoRaines (14. Dezember 2015)

Was können die denn bei jemanden anstellen der nur gebundene Spiele in seinem Account hat und keinerlei Items? Bin auch kein CS oder MP Gamer, hab in Steam nicht ein MMO.  Bin ich auch ein interessantes Ziel für die bzw. können die mir trotzdem Schaden?


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> So einfach ist das auch nicht.


Das von mir geschilderte Beispiel:
1. der EMail Account ist gehackt und der Hacker kann frei darüber verfügen *und*
2. der Steam  Account Name ist dem Hacker bekannt

In diesem Fall kann der Hacker mit dem Code der Bestätigungsmail das Gerät bestätigen und dann mit der "Paßwort vergessen" Funktion ein neues Paßwort setzen.
=> Voller Zugriff auf den Steam Account.



> Also ich habe von Steam noch nie eine Mail bekommen in der hervorgeht das ich bei Steam überhaupt gemeldet bin.


Außer bei jedem Kauf über Steam oder entsprechenden Mails von Paypal oder wo sonst das Geld dafür herstammt.


----------



## Hasamoto (14. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem ist eben Steam und der furchtbare Steam Support.



Welcher Support? meinste den der sich erst nach Wochen meldet wenn überhaubt nach erstehlung des tickets?


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2015)

RenoRaines schrieb:


> Was können die denn bei jemanden anstellen der nur gebundene Spiele in seinem Account hat und keinerlei Items?


Spiele mit deinem Geld kaufen, die nur als Geschenk im Inventar landen und die dann weiterhandeln.

Man bedenke außerdem: *Wenn* der Hacker Zugriff auf dein EMail Konto hat, kann der *alles *ausnutzen/ausrauben, auf das du per Internet zugreifst.


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Spiele mit deinem Geld kaufen, die nur als Geschenk im Inventar landen und die dann weiterhandeln.
> 
> Man bedenke außerdem: *Wenn* der Hacker Zugriff auf dein EMail Konto hat, kann der *alles *ausnutzen/ausrauben, auf das du per Internet zugreifst.


Man speichert bei Steam oder woanders auch keine Zahlungsdaten. Ich kaufe wenn dann nur mit Paysafecard bei Steam oder in Keyshops ein. Ich bin da noch sehr Oldschool und kaufe meine Sachen lieber im Einzelhandel wie zb. Pc Teile. Wenn mal meine Grafikkarte innerhalb der Garantie kaputt ging hab Ich hier vor Ort immer gleich Ersatz bekommen.Bei Online Händlern muss Ich das Teil erst einschicken und warte wochenlang auf ein Ersatz Teil. Da zahl Ich hier lieber ein paar € mehr im Einzelhandel ganz ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## RenoRaines (14. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Spiele mit deinem Geld kaufen, die nur als Geschenk im Inventar landen und die dann weiterhandeln.
> 
> Man bedenke außerdem: *Wenn* der Hacker Zugriff auf dein EMail Konto hat, kann der *alles *ausnutzen/ausrauben, auf das du per Internet zugreifst.


Warum geht dann Steam nicht her und verhindert das verschenken von gerade gekauften Gütern? Einfach eine Sperre einbauen und gut ist. Muss ich mal anschreiben das ich diese Funktion deaktiviert haben möchte mal gucken was die antworten.



Hasamoto schrieb:


> Welcher Support? meinste den der sich erst nach Wochen meldet wenn überhaubt nach erstehlung des tickets?


Naja wenn du dir ein Ticket (er)stiehlst würde ich mich auch nicht darauf melden


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2015)

Aus dem Newstext...:


> Man will den Hackern den Anreiz nehmen, Accounts zu klauen - indem sie von einem Diebstahl nicht mehr direkt profitieren, weil sich erbeutete Items nicht sofort weitergeben lassen. Man habe bei Valve auch darüber nachgedacht, die Möglichkeit zum Handeln komplett abzuschaffen oder grundsätzlich eine Zwei-Faktor-Authentifizierung vorauszusetzen.


----------



## Kartamus (15. Dezember 2015)

Bitte bedenken, dass Steam überwiegend von Menschen benutzt wird die gerade so wissen wo man den PC anschaltet. Ist doch klar, dass diese Menschen immer eine Schwachstelle sind und gehackt werden. Ein Passwort für jeden Zugang. Damit fängt es schon an. Leichtgläubigkeit und Unwissenheit. Ein Paradies für Hacker und Datendiebe.


----------



## Raampage (15. Dezember 2015)

Ja mein acc ist auch weg profil bild+name ist noch beim alten nach einem jahr als grenzgänger wo ich mich nicht mehr eingeloggt habe sendet mir steam keinen steamguard key da ich früher jegliche spiele abgesehen vom ersten (MW2) online über freunde gekauft hatte  oder via paysafecard und mw2 beim meiner schwester lag bis ich erkannt habe huch sie hatte es entsorgt :/ ist nun mein schöner acc futsch einzig die festplatte mit screenshots der keys zugesandt durch jene online händler könnte mir helfen nur leider ist die festplatte noch im alten defekten pcs meines bruders ;/ sprich 1000 euronen + fürn arsch welcher hacker hackt nen steam acc und lässt jenes pw beim alten? Naja bin eh auf console umgestiegen und werd mir meine schönen singpleplayer games piraten sobald ich die pennys fürn neuen rechner ergaunert habe


----------



## RenoRaines (17. Dezember 2015)

Schon mal was von Satzzeichen und/oder Groß-/Kleinschreibung gehört? Gut das du in 5 Jahren nur 4 Beiträge geschrieben hast! Die Community dankt es dir!


----------

